# VNC to a PC over gigabit or ethernet-over-Firewire?



## Freiheit (Jan 17, 2005)

I am looking for anyone who has working knowledge of running a VNC viewer on MacOS X (Panther here) to access a Windows PC running VNC server over either a Gigabit ethernet or a Firewire connection such as FireNet.

I already have my Win2000 VNC server (UltraVNC, which is able to refresh the display much more frequently than any other VNC I've used) setup.  I also already have my VNC Viewer (Chicken of the VNC) setup on my Mac.  I just want to know what kind of real world performance I can expect by going from 100Mbps to 1Gbps or to ethernet-over-Firewire at 400Mbps.

My goal is to emulate VirtualPC by using my existing physical PC through a VNC window on my Mac desktop.  Right now, over my 100Mbps network, I can watch videos playing on the PC but I'd say every 2-3 frames of video are dropped.  Not bad considering other VNC servers I've run refused to display any video to the client, but I'd like to get closer to full-screen/full-motion video over the network.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2005)

The only thing I can tell you is that you would have to be Gigabit compliant all-around.  In other words, your hosts should support GigE on their NICs as well as any switching devices being used by those devices.  If your switching devices do support GigE, then any device connected to that port must be GigE, otherewise the network will dumb down to the speed of your slowest NIC.


----------

